# Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*​
*Im Ausland ist es vollkommen normal, dass man sich für die knappe Urlaubsangelzeit einen Guide nimmt, um erfolgreich zu sein. Jemanden, der Gebiet und Fische kennt, Methoden und Angelgerät parat hat, und sich um alles kümmert, dass der Angler Erfolg haben kann. In Deutschland ist das eher noch "unterentwickelt", oft nur nebenberuflich, aber auch hier werden die Angebote immer mehr*

"to guide" bedeutet ja "leiten, anleiten, führen" etc..

Ein Guide für Angler ist also zuerst einmal jemand, der einen ans (oft unbekannte) Gewässer führt und einen da (im besten Falle erfolgreich) zum Fang "anleitet".

Oft werden auch Angelkurse mit "Guidings" vermischt, wie beim Fliegenfischen. Wo Guides einem das oft in der Praxis am Gewässer beibringen und sich so das klassische "Guiden" am Gewässer mit dem erlernen einer Technik vermischt.

Wer auf fremden, großen Gewässern erfolgreich unterwegs sein will, wie auf den Boddengewässern oder im Hamburger Hafen, der braucht nicht nur Gewässerkenntnis, sondern oft auch ein Boot. Auch hier vermischt sich die dann Dienstleistung, die des Guidings mit der der Bootsvermietung. 

Und wer nicht nur lesen und Filme schauen will, sondern sich eine spezielle Technik oder das Angeln auf eine bestimmte Fischart zeigen lassen will, auch für den gibt es Angebote von Guides und Guiding-Unternehmen.

Um einmal abzuschätzen, ob und welche Möglichkeiten da für Guides und Guidingunternehmen bestehen oder betsehen könnten, fragen wir einfach mal:
Wer hat schon einmal einen Guide oder ein Guiding gebucht, oder hat das vor (oder eben nicht)?

Ja ich hatte schon Guides/Guiding gebucht

Nein, ich hatte noch keinen Guide/Guiding gebucht

Nein, ich hatte noch keinen Guide/Guiding gebucht, habe es aber vor

Ich habe keinerlei Interesse an Guides oder Guiding 


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## jochen68 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

"Ja ich hatte schon Guides/Guiding gebucht"

Eigentlich stehe ich eher auf "selber entdecken" von Gewässern, finde das extrem spannend und auch fangen muss ich nicht immer. Selbst beim Lachsfischen mit Fliege bin ich entgegen Empfehlungen lieber alleine losgezogen. Einmal habe ich das aber doch gemacht, ein Guiding gebucht. 

Es ging um das Renkenfischen, da gibt es eher wenige Möglichkeiten und meine Versuche der Kontaktaufnahme zu Renkenfischern hier vor Ort schlugen fehl. Und ich war in Österreich auf Dienstreise. Da bot sich ein Alpensee an, auch wegen des herrlichen Panoramas und ich war einen Tag mit Guide auf dem Attersee. Zum Abschluss meines Aufenthaltes hatte ich einen Traumtag mit Kaiserwetter und gleich drei kapitalen Renken bis Ende 50. Der Guide war super Klasse, total unaufdringlich, aber extrem fachkundig. Ich fand das richtig toll, ein Urlaubstag mit Angelguiding. Trotz Guiding musste ich das Renkenfischen dann aber bei mir zuhause dann noch selber richtig lernen ... |rolleyes

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich nochmal einen professionellen Guide nehmen würde, es sei denn bei was ganz exotischem, wo es nicht möglich ist, sich das Angeln vor Ort in gegebener Zeit zu erarbeiten. Ich finde es spannender, Kontakte zu knüpfen und sich dann gegenseitig an seinen Gewässern zu verabreden und Tipps auszutauschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Musst ich schmunzeln wegen Renken - eines meiner ersten "Guidings", für die ich bezahlt habe, wenn man so will, waren auch auf Renken.
War, als ich als freier Autor (F+F) mit einem Guide auf dem Starnbeger See auf Renken und Saibling unterwegs war. 
Irgendwann Anfang/Mitte 80er...

Und da sah ich auch, was den Könner unterscheidet vom "Normalangler":
Wir hatten zu zweit (mit mir als Amateur) auf dem Boot alleine so viel Fische wie die 5, 6 Boote mit Einheimischen drum rum..

Habe aber auch schon "Abzocke" erlebt, das muss ich leider auch sagen, wo ich (gerade als Schwabe) dachte, das wars Geld nicht wert. 

Im Allgemeinen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht....


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

naja, muss ich ja wohl bejahen, nach dem artikel

Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd


aber eigentlich erkunde ich lieber selber


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Nö, bin mein eigener Guide, oder Guide auch mal für den engsten Kreis aber ohne Bezahlung.


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

In meinen 13 Angelurlauben an fremde Gewässer egal ob Salz oder Meer hatte ich bis jetzt 2 mal einen Guide. 
Einmal beim ersten Mal in Norwegen: Bin ich sehr dankbar dafür gewesen, da er auf unserem Boot mitfuhr und uns Seekarten, Echolot usw. super erklärt hat. Zudem hatten wir das Naturköderangeln ursprünglich nur nebensächlich auf dem Schirm, aber durch seine Tipps fingen wir uns den kompletten Urlaub über mit Naturködern dumm und dämlich während die Pilkfraktion nur Makrelen und Miniköhler fingen.
Das 2. Mal war beim Zanderangeln am Ebro. Da wir unbedingt mal den oberen Stausee befischen wollten und unser Boot am unteren lag nahmen wir die Dienste eines Guides in Anspruch. War ganz Ok, sich mal nicht um Navigation, Ankern... für die anderen (älteren) Mitangler kümmern zu müssen und sich selber auch mal aufs Angeln konzentrieren zu können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Was mich noch reizen würde wäre eine Tour im Hamburger Hafen so als Mischung zwischen Angeln und Sightseeing. Selbst mit dem Boot zwischen den Schiffen umherzufahren wäre mir schlichtweg zu gefährlich.


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nö, bin mein eigener Guide, oder Guide auch mal für den engsten Kreis aber ohne Bezahlung.



Ich verlange von den meisten dann aber doch eine Bezahlung, in Form eines kühlen Blonden


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich verlange von den meisten dann aber doch eine Bezahlung, in Form eines kühlen Blonden



Das verseht sich von selbst. Gibt es dann im Anschluss wenn das Fazit gezogen wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Habe bislang kein Guiding gebucht und bräuchte auch keine "Angelkurs-Komponente".

Sollte es mich aber mal an ein mir bislang anglerisch völlig unbekanntes und sinnvoll nur vom Boot aus befischbares Großgewässer (Bodden, Müritz, Bodensee etc.) verschlagen, würde ich mich aber schon nach einem Guide umschauen

--> mangels Ortskenntnis an falscher Stelle potenziell die ganze Zeit völlig an den Fischen vorbeiangeln muss bei hohem Anreise-Aufwand dann echt nicht sein.

Zudem habe ich regionenbedingt nur wenig Erfahrung mit Bootsangeln (motorisiert gar nicht; beschränkt sich bei mir bislang rein auf Auswärts-Rudern ohne Echolot - s. unten - in recht übersichtlichen Gefilden) 

--> schon allein deshalb würde ich je nach Gewässer und Bedingungen auf einen erfahrenen Guide zurückgreifen, um nicht eventuell in eine gefährliche Situation zu kommen (bin halt einfach ne Landratte und mache daraus auch kein Geheimnis).

Ich besitze als Fast-nur-Uferangler außerdem kein Echolot (lohnt sich für mich nicht) und verstehe daher auch nix von der Bedienung dieser Dinger

--> mal kurz ein vorhandenes Leih-Fremd-Echo im Urlaub benutzen is in meinem Fall nich. Da will ich angeln und nicht zwangsweise ewig 900000 komplexe Menüpunkte studieren müssen (und dann womöglich erst nicht klarkommen).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

*Nein, ich hatte noch keinen Guide/Guiding gebucht

*Bisher habe ich noch kein Guiding gebucht und habe es grundsätzlich auch nicht vor. Ich bin dem ganzen - je nach Situation - offen oder skeptisch gegenüber. 

Skeptisch auch nur dann, wenn dadurch viel zu kleine Stellen & Gewässer kaputt gemacht werden, indem auf diesen knappen Spots jeder Gast geguidet wird und diese dann dort immer wieder hin fahren. 

Aber abseits dessen, wenn die Gewässer groß genug sind und auch "richtig" geguidet wird, finde ich es vollkommen legitim.

Für mich würde so etwas allerdings auch nur im Ausland im Urlaub in Frage kommen, wenn man wenig Zeit hat und diese eben Sinnvoll nutzen will und es ohne Hilfe kaum möglich wäre. Die Situation gab es aber bis jetzt noch nicht und ich weiß nicht, ob das einmal so sein wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



> Das 2. Mal war beim Zanderangeln am Ebro. Da wir unbedingt mal den oberen Stausee befischen wollten und unser Boot am unteren lag nahmen wir die Dienste eines Guides in Anspruch. War ganz Ok, sich mal nicht um Navigation, Ankern... für die anderen (älteren) Mitangler kümmern zu müssen und sich selber auch mal aufs Angeln konzentrieren zu können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Naja, der obere Stausee ist ja eeeeeewig lang (ich glaub 100km oder noch länger) - sei ehrlich, da gings doch bestimmt auch um die Stellen wo die Zander zu finden sind, oder?


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Naja, wir hatten unten schon 5 Tage geangelt und wollten den vorletzten Tag einfach mal was anderes sehen. So Zandergeil waren wir nach den 5 Tagen ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, da wir bis dorthin schon 3stellig waren (zu dritt und Fische 45+). Das Versetzen des Boots hätte hin und zurück 60 Euro gekostet und der 8 Stunden Tag mit Guide lag bei 140 Euro da wir in der Nebensaison waren. Und mein Vater und ein bekannter 50+ hatten nach 5 Tagen "Guiding vom Sohnemann", inkl. Ankerdienst etc. fast schon ein wenig Mitleid mit mir:q. Glaubt es mir, ich hab den Tag einfach genossen so ganz ohne Anker:q.

 Beim Thema Fische finden und Angeltechniken, sowie die Bootstechnik, war der Guide fürs 1. Mal Norwegen eigentlich Gold wert. Am Ebro war dies nach 5 fischigen Tagen eigentlich nebensächlich


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Und ohne jetzt zu viel OT zu schreiben, wenn ich noch einen oder zwei Mitstreiter für 2 oder 3 Tage Hafentour in Hamburg gefunden hätte, wäre das jetzt schon längst verwirklicht. Auch hier wären nicht die Spots und die Fische die Intension, sondern vor allem ein gut motorisiertes Boot und jemanden, der weiß, was die großen Containerschiffe etc. so anstellen (Sicherheit).


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Bis jetzt doch mehr, die schon bezahlt haben für Guiding, als ich dachte......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Habe ich noch nicht und werde ich wohl auch nicht. In der Regel bin ich lieber alleine am Wasser oder ab und zu mit Leuten, die ich kenne. Finde es auch aufregender selbst ein Gewässer kennen zu lernen. Wenn ich speziell einen Angelurlaub im Ausland machen würde wärs vielleicht ne andere Sache...wobei mich das noch nicht so sehr reizt. Vielleicht in 10 Jahren, wenn Angeln in DE dann komplett verboten ist^^ Bis dahin lasse ich aber definitiv die Finger von Guiding....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Spannend finde ich schon, dass da bei uns auch ne etwas andere Kultur ist bez. Guiding (wieso Guiding, ich kann selber angeln)....

Wenn man sich alleine die Zahlen anguckt, was da in den Staaten NUR mit Seebass-Angelei umgesetzt wird und wie viele Arbeitsplätze es da gibt, da guckt dann auch die Politik anders drauf wie bei uns und Angeln hat auch nen wirtschaftlichen Stellenwert da - und da sind auch sicher ne Menge Guides unter den 63.000 Beschäftigten, die davon leben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen ums Seabassangeln aus den USA sind am beeindruckendsten:
> 63.000 Arbeitsplätze
> 6,5 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz


----------



## geomas (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hab noch nie einen Profi-Guide gehabt.

Prinzipiell interessieren würden mich Angebote wie „Crashkurs Fliegenfischen am Bach” oder andere (für mich) exotische Techniken.
Keine Ahnung, ob dies noch unter Guiding läuft oder eher als „Angelschule” zu bezeichnen wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

wie gesagt -  bin ich ja selber nicht so sicher, bezeichne das halt als "Mischform":


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "to guide" bedeutet ja "leiten, anleiten, führen" etc..
> 
> Ein Guide für Angler ist also zuerst einmal jemand, der einen ans (oft unbekannte) Gewässer führt und einen da (im besten Falle erfolgreich) zum Fang "anleitet".
> 
> *Oft werden auch Angelkurse mit "Guidings" vermischt, wie beim Fliegenfischen*. Wo Guides einem das oft in der Praxis am Gewässer beibringen und sich so das klassische "Guiden" am Gewässer mit dem erlernen einer Technik vermischt.


----------



## Saltywata (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hochzeitsreise auf Rügen...mit Hundeblick tatsächlich einen Tag (morgen -nachmittag) zum Angeln rausgeschlagen, noch nie an der Ostsee gewesen, und generell keinen wirklichen Plan. Guide war vor Ort und hatte zufällig noch einen Platz frei, bestens verstanden insgesamt 3 große Barsche gefangen, obwohl es,wie er sagte, nicht optimal lief.
Den ganzen Tag zum ersten Mal vom Boot aus für nen lockeren Fuffi gefischt, viel Tipps bekommen, ich war noch blutigster Anfänger und hatte die Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bitter nötig, seitdem begeisterter Spinnfischer. 
Ich hab was angeln angeht definitiv schon schlechter Geld investiert und konnte danach entspannt weiter flittern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ja, und ich schäme mich heute dafür.
Ich wsr 2007 mit Bertus Rozemeijer angeln weil ich von einem Angelkollegen dazu überredet wurde.
Dabei lehne ich ich dieses leider normal gewordene Guiding völlig ab. Früher war es normal jemanden mit zum Angeln zu nehmen. Geld dafür zu nehmen ist in meinen Augen Prostitution. 

Sorry ist nun mal meine Meinung. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Wieso Shitstorm??

Halt Deine Meinung...

Ich hab ne andere und denke, das wir dringend Professionalisierung in vielen Bereichen des Angelns brauchen..

Je wichtiger Angeln wirtschaftlich werden würde, desto weniger pissen sie Dir an den Karren..

Und:
Es soll ja niemand zu Guiding gezwungen werden!!

Viele Angebote an Guiding würde ich aber gut finden..


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich habe bislang noch nie einen Guide bezahlt. 
Habe aber 2012 schonmal an einer bezahlten Guidingtour auf der Ostsee teilgenommen. Ein Freund hat mich dazu eingeladen und für mich bezahlt. 

Früher habe ich es grundsätzlich abgelehnt mit einem Guide zu angeln. Jemanden dafür zu bezahlen, dass er mir angeln beibringt? Geht garnicht. 

Mittlerweile sehe ich das entspannter. Es verkürzt halt oftmals den Weg zum Ziel. Gerade im Urlaub an einem großen Gewässer würde ich mir das durchaus vorstellen können. 

In der Heimat macht es mir durchaus auch Spaß mir Gedanken über Angelstellen und Techniken zu machen. Wenn man Fische gezielt aufgrund der eigenen Ideen und Taktiken fangen kann, ist das ein Hochgefühl, welches ich bei einer geführten Angeltour nicht empfinden könnte.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Meine Angelrheinlandconnection und ich haben 2018 zehn Jähriges Freundschaftsjubiläum, davon drei jahre angelnd. Also haben wir einen Samstag bei Uli Beyer am Möhnesee reserviert. Ich als Spinnfischlegastheniker werde mich hoffentlich nicht bis auf die Knochen blamieren und klammere mich ans Freitag und Sonntag Friedfischen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also haben wir einen Samstag bei Uli Beyer am Möhnesee reserviert. Ich als Spinnfischlegastheniker werde mich hoffentlich nicht bis auf die Knochen blamieren und klammere mich ans Freitag und Sonntag Friedfischen


will aber auch Bericht haben ;-))))))


----------



## jochen68 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> In der Heimat macht es mir durchaus auch Spaß mir Gedanken über Angelstellen und Techniken zu machen. Wenn man Fische gezielt aufgrund der eigenen Ideen und Taktiken fangen kann, ist das ein Hochgefühl, welches ich bei einer geführten Angeltour nicht empfinden könnte.



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich habe zweimal eines in Anspruch genommen, aber keines bezahlt.

Einmal damals von meinem Arbeitgeber in Norwegen. Aber das war auch eher eine "Einweisung in die Betriebsräume", damit ich vor den Kunden nicht ganz und gar hohl dastehe.

Das andere Mal an einem großen bayrischen See. Der Typ hat dermaßen auf die Trommel gehauen. Ich habe ihn so lange einen Aufschneider genannt, bis er mir ein Gratis-Guiding gegeben hat.
Und siehe da, er war ein noch größerer Aufschneider als ich dachte. Immerhin hat er den See gefunden...!


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Früher habe ich es grundsätzlich abgelehnt mit einem Guide zu angeln. Jemanden dafür zu bezahlen, dass er mir angeln beibringt? Geht garnicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allegoric (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich verweigere Guiding schon aus Prinzip. Als ich noch klein war, war es ganz normal Informationen unter Anglern auszutauschen. Heute soll man dafür bezahlen!? Näh, niemals.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Unter dem Begriff versteht halt auch jeder etwas anderes.

- einen reinen Angelführer, der einem die guten Stellen zeigt und dann einen Rat abgibt, wenn er danach gefragt wird.

- einen, der wunschgemäß auch gleichzeitig als Angellehrer fungiert und seinen Kunden die nötigen Schritte beibringt.

- und den selbsternannten Angelgott, der ungefragt seine teuer bezahlte Show abzieht, was er doch für ein geiler Typ ist und wie naiv seine Kunden.

Und sicher noch ein paar andere Beschreibungen. Wer ist jetzt gemeint?


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> will aber auch Bericht haben ;-))))))



Ich bin dem zumindest nicht abgeneigt


----------



## geomas (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Andal schrieb:


> Unter dem Begriff versteht halt auch jeder etwas anderes.
> 
> - einen reinen Angelführer, der einem die guten Stellen zeigt und dann einen Rat abgibt, wenn er danach gefragt wird.
> 
> ...





„Betreutes Angeln” wär auch ne schöne Definition ;-)

Aber stimmt, der Begriff „Guide” ist schwammig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Andal schrieb:


> Unter dem Begriff versteht halt auch jeder etwas anderes.
> 
> - einen reinen Angelführer, der einem die guten Stellen zeigt und dann einen Rat abgibt, wenn er danach gefragt wird.
> 
> ...


Wie vorne geschrieben - alle irgendwie mit allen Mischformen

Warum?

Weil ich keinen richtigen hauptberuflichen in D kenne, der nur vom guiden lebt. 

Händler, die sich promoten, Teamangler etc. , die nebenher guiden, Produktentwickler und, und, und...

Sobald man bezahlt (und nicht nur das Bierchen, sondern wirklich die für eine Arbeitstag angemessene Kohle) würde ich das als Guiding sehen..

Wobei das jederzeit diskutabel ist, andere Definitionen/Vorschläge daher gerne willkommen...


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

thomas, war denn unser woba geguidet?


----------



## Vanner (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich habe noch keinen Guide gebucht, werde ich innerhalb Deutschlands auch nie machen. Im Ausland könnte es evtl. mal in Frage kommen, zumindest was das Meeresangeln angeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Jose schrieb:


> thomas, war denn unser woba geguidet?


eindeutig ja


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

streng genommen bucht jeder, der mit nem Kutter auf die Ostsee oder mit der Yacht sonstwohin einen Guide#h
 da nicht mal mehr die Zielauswahl möglich - außer Ostssee


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

ja, da hast Du nicht unrecht.


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

In Island haben wir auch einen Guide gebucht, machen wir eigentlich jedesmal wenn wir da sind. Einfach um die guten Fanggebiete schneller zu finden. Da fährst sonst nen halben Tag mit Boot rum und bist am suchen und ob ich jetzt den Sprit bezahle oder den Guide. 
In unseren Gefilden würde ich das wohl nur in den Boddengewässern machen. Da ist mir das "selbsterforschen" schon lieber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Da fährst sonst nen halben Tag mit Boot rum und bist am suchen und ob ich jetzt den Sprit bezahle oder den Guide.


Interessante Sichtweise, auf die noch nicht mal ich als sparsamer Schwabe gekommen bin ;-)


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

nicht nur Schwaben sind sparsam . So hab ich wenigstens die Zeit gespart und kann in Ruhe anglen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Vollkommen richtig!! 

Daher find ich solche Themen/Umfragen auch klasse..

Immer wieder Dinge, an die man selber ebne noch gar nicht gedacht hat!

Danke dafür!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Nabend, 

 Es mach für mich keinen Sinn wenn ich an einem unbekannten Gewässer incl unbekannte Bedingungen 80-90% meiner Zeit damit verbringen MUSSS um mich vor Ort mit der Lage vertraut zu machen. 

 1. Beispiel:
 Zu meiner Norgezeit hatte ich die ersten Male immer jemanden mit dabei der sich dort auskannte.... Folge = wir fingen JEDEN Tag mehr als ausreichend Fische .. Die anderen Boote die keinen Orstkundigen an Bord hatten fingen in einer Woche nicht annähernd soviel wie wir an EINEM Tag.

 2. Beispiel.
 Bisher habe ich ausschließlich an stehenden Gewässern geangelt. Flüsse kannte ich garnicht... Igendwann kam dann die Idee es doch mal an einem Fluß zu versuchen. In diesem Fall hatte/ habe ich nen sehr sehr guten Angelkumpel an der Elbe der mich vor Ort betreute bzw. alles organisierte....
  Mitlerweile war ich 3 mal für eine Woche  an der Elbe und habe 3 mal auf Anhieb gute und sehr gute Fische fangen können ..... 



 Bekannter von mir versucht sich seid 4 Jahren ebenfalls an der Elbe..das OHNE fremde Hilfe .. Der verbringt 1-2 mal im Jahr eine Woche oder ein verlängertes WE an der Elbe - bisher KEINEN Fisch ( Brassen und Döbel ausgenommen)

 Fazit:
 In beiden Fällen hatte ich Freunde vor die durch ihre Ortskenntnisse Grundlage für meinen Erfolg waren.. Das war quasi kostenloses Guiding.

 Nächstes Ziel ist Italien u.o. Frankreich.. entweder finde ich jemanden der schon mal dort war= Idealfall  oder ich buche einen Guide.. 

 Um irgendwo auf blauen Dunst meine Montagen ins Wasser zu flacken ist mir meine Angelzeit zu kostbar. Bevor ich also Lehrgeld zahle , zahle ich lieber - wenn erforderlich - für einen Guide..


----------



## fishhawk (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,

im Ausland war ich schon öfter mit Guides unterwegs.

Zum Teil wäre man dort als Tourist ohne Guide schon an der Logistik gescheitert und gar nicht aufs Wasser bzw. in die Fanggebiete gekommen.
Manchmal waren Guides/Bootsführer sogar Vorschrift.

Allerdings hielten sich die Preise schon in Grenzen und waren aus meiner Sicht auch angemessen.

Anfang des Jahrtausends war ich auch mal  mit einem "Guide" auf den Bodden unterwegs. Erschien mir wesentlich sinnvoller, dieses für mich unbekante Gewässer mit nem ortskundigen Führer und nem 50 PS-Flitzer zu erkunden, als das nem 5PS Mietboot zu versuchen, mit dem man bei zuviel Wind oder Nebel gar nicht hätte auslaufen dürfen. Auch dort fand ich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angemessen.

Mitterweile geht  das "Business" aber schon ziemlich ab und die Preise durch die Decke.  Wenn für einen "Walk-In" an einem oberbayrischen Fliegengewässer 400,- € aufgerufen werden oder für  8h Zanderangeln vom Boot 500,- aufwärts, fragt man sich schon, wer das zu zahlen bereit ist.

Lustig finde ich es, wenn Guides die Fische haken und dann an ihre Clients zu Drill weitergeben und die dann stolz vom Fangfoto grinsen. Da muss ich dann selber grinsen.

Weniger lustig finde ich es, wenn Guides ohne Genehmigung des Fischereiberechtigten ihr "Gewerbe" betreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Besser bezahlen als Schneider, kurz zusammen gefasst..


----------



## fishhawk (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,



> Besser bezahlen als Schneider,



Für mich eher :  "Besser bezahlen und angeln können"

oder "bezahlen und ne vernüftige Fangchance haben"

Auch der beste Guide kann dir keine Fische an die Leine kleben.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Bis dato keins gebucht und auch kein Interesse dran |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich sehe das wie gesagt so (als Boot- und Echolot-Nixblicker):

Guide bezahlen, um sich voll und ganz aufs eigentliche Angeln konzentrieren zu können.

Denn in der Zeit, in der einen "außer-anglerische Kämpfe" vom eigentlichen Angeln abhalten (weil es z. B. mit Bootskontrolle, Orientierung, Echo-Bedienung etc. nicht richtig oder womöglich gar nicht klappt), wird man garantiert nix fangen.

Und das ist bei knapper Zeit (z. B. bei wenigen Urlaubstagen) einfach nur purer Stress

--> es geht an einem unbekannten Großgewässer dann viel zu viel Zeit für Dinge flöten, die nix mit konkretem "Köder im Wasser" zu tun haben. Und das macht schlichtweg keinen Spaß

--> wozu ein Angelurlaub, wenn man dann womöglich über einen guten Teil der Zeit aus genannten Gründen gar nicht erst konkret zum Angeln kommt.

Da halte ich es für sinnvoller, sich zu sagen: "Kann ich nicht bzw. kenne ich mich nicht mit aus. Und ich würde für die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit viel zu lange brauchen, mir das auch nur halbwegs erträglich draufzuschaffen. Den ganzen (technischen) Drumrum-Kram übernimmt daher gegen Bezahlung jemand, der das richtig blickt."

Wohingegen "Fanggarantie" etc. mich überhaupt nicht interessiert - das eigentliche Fischerausbekommen mache ich dann schon selbst.

Genau deswegen halte ich unter bestimmten Umständen einen Guide für sinnvoll - damit man sich ausschließlich aufs konkrete Fischerausbekommen konzentrieren und seine Angelzeit so bestmöglich nutzen kann.

Andernfalls kann man sein eigenes anglerisches Potenzial dort ja gar nicht richtig ausfahren, weil man quasi gar nicht erst dazu kommt (bzw. vergleichsweise viel zu wenig).


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch der beste Guide kann dir keine Fische an die Leine kleben.


Vollkommen klar!!

Aber (und ich hab seit 30 Jahren Bootsführersschein) mitm Boot zum Angeln in den Hamburger Hafen oder auf der Riesenfläche Bodden wär ohne Guide für mich nicht drin. 

Fehmarn, Als, Aerö, Fyn (Südspitze)  etc., wo ich nich auskenne, kein Problem...

Aber auch ohne Fisch an Leine" kleben hätt ich in Hamburg oder Bodden trotzdem gerne jemanden, er mir Plätze zeigt und Tipps gibt..


----------



## fishhawk (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,

auch mit dem besten Guide kann man Schneider bleiben.

Dann weiß man aber zumindest, dass es nicht allein an der eigenen Unfähigkeit gelegen hat.

Trotzdem hat jeder wohl seine Schmerzgrenze, die er bereit ist für so eine Dienstleistung zu zahlen.

Und die scheint bei so einigen verdammt hoch zu sein, Tendenz steigend, wenn ich sehe, was mittlerweile so aufgerufen wird.

Und das z.T. für Guides ohne Ausbildung und entsprechende Genehmigungen, wie z.B. in Nordamerika meist üblich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Das stimmt, Schneider ist immer drin.
Und ja, Standards gibts keine.. 

Allerdings ist schlechte Leistung (wenns kein Einzelfall ist/wäre/Ausnahme) durch die Medienlandschaft heute so schnell überall durch, das ist besser als jeder nicht oder nicht richtig überprüfte Standard..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

PS:
Abstimmung bis jetzt ist ja so ziemlich halb/halb....


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Die Analogie zur unter den Top-10 vertretenen Kneipenfrage:
_"Hast du schon mal eine Frau bezahlt?"_
war vom ferkeligen Admin sicherlich gewollt. |rolleyes

Und wie im richtigen Leben, 
kommt es auch beim Guide eben 
auf das richtige Angebot 
zur rechten Zeit 
am rechten Ort an.
Oder auch nur auf den entsprechenden Leidensdruck. 

Natürlich war ich schon mal mit Guides unterwegs,
auch wenn es meist Kumpels/Bekannte waren.

Es ist weder anrüchig, noch ehrenrührig,
sondern lehrreich & unterhaltsam.
Muss man(n) mal gemacht haben.
Wie im richtigen Leben halt. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

mann kati, was ein Vergleich ,-))))))))))

NEIN - NICHT gewollt gewesen!!

Nicht mal dran gedacht bis eben!


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Analogie zur unter den Top-10 vertretenen Kneipenfrage:
> _"Hast du schon mal eine Frau bezahlt?"_
> war vom ferkeligen Admin sicherlich gewollt. |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Darum sind in beiden Branchen auch so wenige Anbieter unterwegs.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

alles Ferkel hier ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Guide ja, sonst schwäbisch......


----------



## mathei (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hatte es mal geschenkt bekommen. Von daher habe ich qausi ja angekreuzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



mathei schrieb:


> Hatte es mal geschenkt bekommen. Von daher habe ich qausi ja angekreuzt


#6
richtigerweise!!


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Wieso muss man(n) das mal gemacht haben?
> Finde ich absolut nicht. weder beim Angeln, noch "im richtigen Leben"^^


Die Frage erledigt sich dann (vermutl.) von selbst,
wenn du's mal ausprobierst.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guide ja, sonst schwäbisch......



Es werden ja auch für so einen Tag Schifferlfahren mit Blahblah sehr "sportliche" Preise genommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Es werden ja auch für so einen Tag Schifferlfahren mit Blahblah sehr "sportliche" Preise genommen!
Wärs mir wert - *beim Angeln!*

In entsprechenden Gebieten.....


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> 2. Beispiel.
> Bisher habe ich ausschließlich an stehenden Gewässern geangelt. Flüsse kannte ich garnicht... Igendwann kam dann die Idee es doch mal an einem Fluß zu versuchen. In diesem Fall hatte/ habe ich nen sehr sehr guten Angelkumpel an der Elbe der mich vor Ort betreute bzw. alles organisierte....
> Mitlerweile war ich 3 mal für eine Woche  an der Elbe und habe 3 mal auf Anhieb gute und sehr gute Fische fangen können .....
> 
> ...



Hallo Gunnar,
finde ich ne interessante Sicht. 
Du schreibst von der Elbe, und wie ich dich kenne ziemlich sicher auch vom Karpfenangeln  

Ich persönlich habe da noch die Donau vor mir, wahrscheinlich ähnlich schwierig. Das hebe mir auf bis ich mal vieeeel Zeit habe. 

Das ist noch so ein anglerischer Lebenstraum von mir, mal gezielt so einen richtig großen Donau-Karpfen zu fangen. 

Solche "Träume" will ich aber von vorne bis hinten alleine bewältigen. Da würde ich mir gar nicht helfen lassen wollen. 

Aber ich denke, das kommt auch drauf an wie hoch man das jeweils für sich persönlich ansiedelt. Ein Barsch-Guiding o.ä. würde ich jederzeit buchen, da hab ich nicht den Anspruch mir das selber zu erarbeiten. Warum das so ist? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Doanafischer (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich habe bisher zweimal ein Guiding in Anspruch genommen.

Wobei davon einmal ein Ausfahrt mit einem "Partyboat" in Florida war. Das war wie Kutterangeln. Die beiden Helfer des Kapitäns waren aber sehr engagiert und haben sich um hilfsbedürtige Gäste sehr intensiv und freundlich gekümmert. Kein Wunder, wenn Trinkgeld ein Hauptbestandteil des Einkommens ist.
Es war ein gelungener Tag an dem ich ein paar schöne Fische fing und entspannte Gespräche mit bis dato Fremden führen konnte.

Weniger schön war eine Ausfahrt mit einem weithin bekannten Boddenguide. Da ich im Rügenurlaub nur einen Tag für Angeln eingeplant hatte und weder Kenntnis von Fangplätzen noch von Schutzzonen o.ä. hatte, hielt ich es für das Beste, mich einem Guide anzuschließen. Gedacht getan ein Anruf und alles war klar. Seiner Auskunft nach hätte er an meinem Wunschtag nur einen weiteren Gast -wir wären also zu dritt im Boot. Optimal für eine Wurftour auf Hecht und Barsch.  Ich staunte nicht schlecht, als ich am vereinbarten Morgen am Boot ankam und es hieß, wir wären nun zu fünft, weil sich kurzfristig noch zwei Gäste angemeldet hätten. 5 Leute in einem ca. 22ft Boot auf einer Wurftour - na Bravo. Das nennt man dann wohl Gewinnoptimierung. Die beiden "Spätberufenen" hatten zwar sündhaft teures Gerät, aber so gut wie keine Ahnung vom Spinnfischen. Wie zu erwarten zischten die Hakenbestückten Köder nur so zwischen unseren Köpfen hindurch. Man musste höllisch aufpassen keinen Mitangler zu fangen und auch selber nicht gefangen zu werden. So wurde ein Spot nach dem Anderen angesteuert. Gefangen wurde wenig bis garnichts. Warum war auch schnell klar: die Spots die wir ansteuerten wurden zuvor schon von anderen Guidingbooten beackert. Und wenn wir weiterfuhren steuerte das nächste Boot den von uns verlassenen Platz an. #d
 Zu allem Überfluss waren überall Stellnetze platziert, in denen wohl auch so einiges hängenbleibt. 
Der geringe Erfolg schien dem Angelführer nur wenig auszumachen, er lieferte Dienst nach Vorschrift zu einem sehr guten Tarif. 
Fazit: sollte ich jemals wieder in die Gegend kommen miete ich mir ein Leihboot und fertig. Schlechter kanns nicht sein.


----------



## archie01 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo
Habe gerade Erfahrung damit gemacht , ein Bekannter aus meinem Heimatort bot mir vor einiger Zeit an , doch mal nach Spanien zu kommen "dann fahren wir mal gemeinsam Raus und du fängst deinen Traumwaller" . 
Ich muß zugeben , gerechnet hab ich nicht damit , aber bei der ersten und einzigen Tour hab ich dann meinen Ü2 Meter Fisch gefangen:m .
Damit war mein Ziel erreicht und ich konnte meine Wohnmobil Tour fortsetzen .
Ich gebe hier auch frei zu , das ich ohne ihn wohl kaum eine Chance auf einen so großen Fisch (2,20m)gehabt hätte.

Gruß
Archie

PS Bezahlt hab ich natürlich nichts dafür, werde mir aber zu Hause noch was ausdenken.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Wenn man einen Jerkkurs auch als Guiding sieht, dann ja.


----------



## thanatos (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

nein ich habe ein gutes Fernglas   - sehen wo die Einheimischen hin fahren   - auf was sie angeln und was
 meinem Interesse entspricht - und schon habe ich mein gratis 
 Guiding  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Siehe mein Beispiel Starnberger See von vorher:
Bei 7 Booten mit Einheimischen hat nur eines (das mit mir und meinem Guide) gut gefangen...

Nicht jeder fängt gut oder kennt sich aus, nur weil er einheimisch ist (denkt an Vereinsgewässer, würde da jeder gut fangen, kämste mit Fische setzen nicht hinterher ;-))

Das kann also auch schief gehen...


----------



## Snâsh (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

*Ja ich hatte schon Guides/Guiding gebucht*

Hi @all,

eigentlich hatte ich auch nie vor ein Guiding zu buchen und fange lieber nichts, habe es aber versucht, als zu den besten Spots gefahren zu werden. Mir ist das Erlebnis immer wichtiger als der Fang gewesen......aaaaaaber, vor 3 Monaten für 2 Wochen in Irland gewesen und der Freundin versprochen keine Rute mitzunehmen...#q
Nach dem 4 Tag "Nase an die Fensterscheibe drücken" und kurzen Zitteranfällen & Panikattaken habe ich dann doch grünes Licht bekommen und dürfe mit William auf seinem 5m zum Lachsangeln auf einen See hinaus. Ich hatte keine Andere Möglichkeit an einen Fisch zu kommen, da ich keine Ausrüstung dabei hatte, die Erlaubnisschein-Thematik in Irland nicht kannte und auf so viel Wasser ziemlich verloren gewesen wäre. Wir haben zwar kein Lachs gefangen, mir wurde aber das Fliegenfischen näher gebracht und kampfstarke Bachforellen entschädigen auch für alles.  War in der Nebensaison, 4 Stunden = 50€, viel lustiges gelaber und ein absolut eindrucksvolles Panorama.

Würde ich aber bei William auch wieder machen :l

Beste Grüße #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

4 h für 50 € ist aber auch preiswert - guck mal Stundensätze Automechaniker ..


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



thanatos schrieb:


> nein ich habe ein gutes Fernglas   - sehen wo die Einheimischen hin fahren   - auf was sie angeln und was
> meinem Interesse entspricht - und schon habe ich mein gratis
> Guiding  #6



Mit der Methode gehst du in Norwegen aber sauber am Stock. Was willst du ablesen, wenn die Einheimischen rausfahren und Netze, oder Krabbenkörbe stellen?


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,

da ich meine mittelfränkischen Gefilde nur zum Angeln auf Salmoniden verlasse (alle anderen Zielfische kann ich hier gut fangen) wüsste ich  nicht, wozu ich einen Guide bräuchte. Ich fische seit 1962 mit der Fliege und ich glaube nicht, dass mir da irgend jemand etwas über das Fischen auf Salmoniden darüber erzählen kann. Außerdem gehört für mich das Erkunden des Fischwassers unbedingt mit zum Angelerlebnis und ich kann die Gewässer schon so lesen, daß sich da auch meist schnell ein Fangerfolg einstellt. Es mag exotische Gewässer geben, da würde ich gegebenenfalls auf einen Guide zurückgreifen (müssen), aber in Europa eindeutig nein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen hatte ich Freunde vor die durch ihre Ortskenntnisse Grundlage für meinen Erfolg waren.. Das war quasi kostenloses Guiding.


Das ist dann aber kein Guiding, sondern ein gemeinsames Angeln. Es ist auch ganz normal, dass wenn man zusammen los geht, sich Gegenseit etwas zeigt. Sofern man noch voneinander lernen kann.
Wenn es danach gehen würde, dann hätte ich schon unzählige Guidings mitgemacht und gegeben. Was natürlich quatsch ist 

Einmal hatte man auch zu einem Kollegen gesagt, er hätte mich gut geguidet als wir unsere gemeinsamen Fische eines Angeltages präsentiert haben. Das fand ich auch nicht pralle, zumal der Kollege und ich eh oft zusammen los waren und es eh in meiner mir bekannten Region war. Eben ein ganz normale Angeltag.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Es mag exotische Gewässer geben, da würde ich gegebenenfalls auf einen Guide zurückgreifen (müssen), aber in Europa eindeutig nein.



Respekt !!

In NOR/SWE/SLO z.B. war ich auch immer DiY unterwegs.

Aber schon im serbischen Teil Bosniens habe ich mich vor 14 Jahren lieber auf nen deuschsprachigen Einheimischen verlassen, der mir die Karten besorgt und ans Wasser gebracht hat.

In die Bergregionen Albaniens, Kosovo, Mazedonien, Montenegro etc. würde ich wohl auf eigene Faust auch nicht unbedingt gehen, ebensowenig auf die Kola-Halbinsel.

In Moskau hätte ich 1992 ohne Guide mangels Kyrillischkenntnissen nicht mal den richtigen Inlandsflug nach Sibiren gefunden, geschweige denn an die Taimenflüsse. Aber die waren  dann schon in Asien.

Was mich wundert ist, dass es früher wesentlich schwieriger war, Gewässser auf eigene Faust zu erkunden, da kein Google Earth, kein GPS, keine I-Net-Foren, Übersetzungsprogramme etc., etc. 

Es gab relativ weniger Guides, aber die verlangten eher moderate Preise.

Mittlerweile leben wir einer Informationsgesellschaft und das I-Net ist sogar mobil geworden Das Angebot an Guides ist sogar in D kaum noch überschaubar. Auf denn Bodden war zum Schluss gefühlt fast jedes dritte Boot irgendwie mit Guiding unterwegs. Die Preise für nen Guidingtag sind m.E. dafür aber exorbitant gewachsen.

Da ja das Angebot deutlich größer ist als früher, muss dann eigentlich die Nachfrage explodiert sein. Das spiegelt sich in den Kommentaren hier aber nicht so wieder. Oder sind hier einfach die Gesetze der Marktwirtschaft aus den Fugen geraten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

oder es ist wie bein Bildzeitungslesen:
Man gibts nicht gerne zu ;-))))


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo Franz #h





Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Gunnar,
> finde ich ne interessante Sicht.
> Du schreibst von der Elbe, und wie ich dich kenne ziemlich sicher auch vom Karpfenangeln
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lute (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Habe bis jetzt an einem guiding teil genommen, da der guide eine stelle bei mir in der nähe auf zander beangelt und dabei häufig welsbeifang hat. Da mir die stelle nicht geläufig war und ich keine lust gehabt habe diese mühsam zu erkunden, habe ich den bequemen weg gewählt und mir alle spots zeigen und erklären lassen. In sachen zander konnte mir der guide nichts beibringen und dessen war ich mir auch schon vorher bewußt, dafür habe ich nun ein paar neue stellen für die welsjagt im sommer und hatte einen netten abend mit einem gleichgesinnten. 

Der guide ist ein no name in der szene und nimmt moderate preise, was ihn für mich glaubwürdig macht. mit einer angelden werbesäule wäre ich nicht los gezogen.


----------



## thanatos (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit der Methode gehst du in Norwegen aber sauber am Stock. Was willst du ablesen, wenn die Einheimischen rausfahren und Netze, oder Krabbenkörbe stellen?



habe doch geschrieben*  "gutes Fernglas"*  da kann ich sicher ein Netz von einem Stock unterscheiden :q 
 gerade mit der Methode war ich in Norwegen erfolgreich 
 man wählt das Boot mit dem Rutenwald aus und suche es dann - 25 Ps gegen 150 Ps da ist nix mit dran bleiben .


----------



## Reg A. (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hatte ich noch nie nötig, weder beim Angeln noch "im richtigen Leben" 
Auch widerstrebt es mir, für etwas Geld auszugeben, das ich auch kostenlos haben kann (obwohl ich kein Schwabe bin).

Würde nur dann einen Guide buchen - wie einige andere hier auch -, wenn ich im Urlaub unter Zeitdruck an einem mir völlig unbekannten Großgewässer und/oder auf bisher von mir nicht beangelte Fischarten unterwegs wäre. 
Z.B. war ich bisher einmal am Bodden, und da hätte ich mir nen Guide genommen, hätte mich nicht ein Bekannter mit aufs Boot genommen, der über eine entsprechende Gewässerkenntnis verfügt. Bei kleinen und mittelgroßen Gewässern (so bis 2000ha) auf mir bekannte Fischarten sehe ich allerdings keinen Bedarf.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Was mich erstaunt, dass so viele die Wörter "nicht nötig" u.ä. benutzen.
Es ist auch nicht lebensnotwendig einen guten Rotwein zu trinken, mann kann auch mit Wasser aus dem Hahn auskommen.
Auch macht man sich doch nicht zum dummen Anfänger.

Ein Guiding geht doch über das bloße 
Stellen finden, Fische fangen, Boot & passendes Equipment zur Verfügung bekommen,... hinaus, bzw. sollte es das.
Da spielt auch Erkenntnisgewinn, Erlebnis, Entertainment,... eine große Rolle.


----------



## Bronni (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich möchte das Thema mal von einer anderen Seite beleuchten. Früher sind meine Frau und ich immer nach Schweden gefahren. Meine Frau hat in Schweden auch geangelt und wir haben sehr gute, gute aber auch nicht so gute Fangergebnisse erzielt. Seit drei Jahren bin ich nun im Ruhestand und ich muss eingestehen, dass es uns in den letzten Jahren  immer schwerer gefallen ist, stundenlang in einem kleinen Boot zu sitzen usw. . Aus diesem Grunde haben wir schon vor einigen Jahren beschlossen, neben der Schweden-Urlaube, mit etwas weniger Angelei, auch an den Bodden, sprich Rügen und Fischland/Darß zu fahren. Dort habe ich dann über mehrere Tage bzw. eine Woche einen Guide mit Boot gemietet.  Einer unserer Söhne hat mich oft begleitet und ich muss sagen, ich habe es jedes Mal genossen, dass Vater/Sohn Verhältnis wurde verbessert und ich brauchte mich um nichts kümmern, der Guide war und ist für alles zuständig. Ich konnte mich voll auf das Angeln konzentrieren und der Guide machte den Rest. Sicher kein preiswertes Vergnügen, aber die Fangergebnisse und das Drumherum sprechen für sich. Mit Glück kann ich vielleicht noch zehn Jahre die Ruten schwingen und freue mich schon auf den nächsten Urlaub an der Ostsee und habe natürlich schon wieder mehrere Tage auf dem Bodden mit Guide gebucht und bin froh, dass es diese „Dienstleister“ gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Tolles Statement für gute Dienstleistung!

Gefällt mir ..


----------



## Reg A. (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was mich erstaunt, dass so viele die Wörter "nicht nötig" u.ä. benutzen.
> Es ist auch nicht lebensnotwendig einen guten Rotwein zu trinken, mann kann auch mit Wasser aus dem Hahn auskommen.
> Auch macht man sich doch nicht zum dummen Anfänger.
> 
> ...



Zugegeben. Allerdings steht da auch die Frage im Hintergrund, weshalb man angeln geht.
Ich persönlich geh angeln, um abzuschalten und den Alltagsstress hinter mir zu lassen (und natürlich, um Fische zu fangen). Sprich: ich will da vorrangig meine Ruhe haben, und je weiter ich "die Zivilisation" dabei hinter mir lasse und je weniger Leute ich dabei treffe, desto lieber ist mir das. Klingt eigenbrötlerisch? Ist es vielleicht auch, aber als Familienvater mit zwei kleinen Kindern und nem sehr kommunikativen Job brauch ich irgendwann auch mal meine Ruhe. Und da würde mich ein völlig fremder Hansel, der mir evtl. auch noch ein Ohr abkaut und bei dem noch nicht mal klar ist, ob ich mich mit ihm auf persönlicher Ebene überhaupt verstehe, einfach nur stören. Von daher ist ein Guide für mich ein notwendiges "Übel", das ich nur in ganz bestimmten Situationen (wortwörtlich) in Kauf zu nehmen bereit bin und ansonsten "nicht nötig" hab.
Dass das ganze wiederum völlig anders aussieht, wenn man Angeln als Event betrachtet, ist natürlich klar. Und natürlich haben beide Sichtweisen ihre Daseinsberechtigung, genau wie alle Standpunkte dazwischen.


----------



## maxum (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,

als ich anfing mit der angelei erzählte mir jemand das es einen 

Angler gibt der noch und nöcher Zander fängt und die immer an 

den Stegen zum kauf anbietet.Tel.Nr. gegeben und um Rückruf

gebeten. Tja ich Anfänger er eher ein Raubangler aber angeln 

konnte der wirklich. Er war auch weitbekannt unter Anglern.

Das war natürlich alles unter der Hand und ist bestimmt schon 

mehr als 15Jahre her. Er ist jeden Abend am Wasser gewesen.

Geblieben ist das was heute jeder weiß mir damals aber nicht 

bekannt war ,also hab ich daraus gelernt und wende es heute 

noch an.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Bronni schrieb:


> Dort habe ich dann über mehrere Tage bzw. eine Woche einen Guide mit Boot gemietet.  Einer unserer Söhne hat mich oft begleitet und ich muss sagen, ich habe es jedes Mal genossen, dass Vater/Sohn Verhältnis wurde verbessert und ich brauchte mich um nichts kümmern, der Guide war und ist für alles zuständig.


Das ist doch mal ein schöner Text und sehr positiv ausgedrückt.
Allgemein gilt das in Anspruch nehmen von Guidings ja als verpöhnt bei der selbsternannten Elite. Aber Angeln ist kein Wettkampf und auch nicht nur schwarz oder weiß, was man an deinen Beitrag gut erkennt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe ja noch keinen in Anspruch genommen und ich brauche es auch nicht, denn ich nehme mir viel Zeit um die Gewässer zu erkunden. Vor allem in den Niederlanden habe ich da die Freiheit und kenne Gewässer im Umkreis von über 200km² sehr gut. Aber auch nur, weil ich die notwendige Zeit habe und an die 100 Tage im Jahr dort bin. Mir dann einen Guide zu nehmen, würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich das Thema Guide interessant und würde einen separaten Thread über die eigenen Erfahrungen mit Guides gut finden. Ich treffe immer wieder viele Leute beim Angeln, mit denen ich los bin, die mir von ihren Erfahrungen mit Guides erzählen. Die gesammelten Erfahrungen mit bekannten und unbekannten Guides gehen da wirklich in alle Richtungen. Vor Traumtagen bis hin zu trauriger Selbstinszenierung und nie gehaltenen Versprechungen. Aber immer spannend da zuzuhören.


----------



## junglist1 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Zählt Kutterangeln eigendlich dazu? Ist ja auch nix anderes als mit einem Guide (Kaptain) rauszufahren und seine Fische zu fangen 
Wenn ja schätze ich das die Umfrage anders aussehen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

diskutabel 
im Prinzip ja, würd ich sagen..


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Interessant ist es ja auch, was sich die Angler so alles unter einem Guide vorstellen.

Ich hab ja in Norwegen Urlaubsgäste und die Unterkünfte betreut. Die meisten waren schon mal in der Anlage, aber es gab eben auch solche, die zum ersten mal kamen, oder noch nie in Norwegen waren.

Dann kamen auch ziemlich regelmäßig die Fragen, ob ich der Guide sei, oder wer es denn wäre. Offiziell hatten wir keinen und ich hielt das auch so, da ich mich eben nicht als ein solcher sah und auch heute nicht sehen möchte.

Ich habe den Gästen dann schon meine Unterstützung zukommen lassen. Das ging von einfachen Kopien der Fjordkarte, bis hin zu Ausfahrten mit den Leuten. Die habe ich dann halt begleitet, oder sie sind mit mir rausgefahren, zu der Anglerei, die ich an dem Tag vor hatte.

Wirklich geguided, so wie ich Guiding auslege, habe ich genau eine Familie, die wirklich vom Angeln völlig unbeleckt war. Das hat mir dann auch richtig Spass gemacht, denn die Strahlemann-Gesichter, als sie ihre ersten selbstgefangenen Mahlzeiten ins Boot holten, waren unbezahlbar.

Aber wenn vorab so Ansagen kamen, wie "los mach hinne, wir wollen Kisten voller Köhler haben!", habe ich dankend abgewunken. "Na dann fahrt mal den anderen Booten nach, die wollen das auch alle!"

Ich war vorher lange genug als Skilehrer und Skiführer unterwegs. Erfüllungsgehilfe und Bespasser muss ich nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

warst halt als Guide nur "halbe" Portion...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Gar keine, gar kein Guide, weil ich keiner sein möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Gäste zum Fisch führen/helfen - Guide...

Da kommste nicht mehr aus ;-)))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Zählt Kutterangeln eigendlich dazu? Ist ja auch nix anderes als mit einem Guide (Kaptain) rauszufahren und seine Fische zu fangen


Hat mit einem Guide nichts zu tun.
Beim Kutterangeln bin ich auf einem Boot mit drölfzig anderen Leuten. Ich werde weder angeleitet, noch erzählt mir dort jemand wie ich zu angeln habe. Das einzige was der Kutter angibt, ist ab wann geangelt werden darf durch ein Signal. Das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Er führt Dich aber zum Fisch..


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er führt Dich aber zum Fisch..



Wenn du jemanden zeigst wo das Klo ist bist du noch lange  nicht die Klofrau


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

grins - der war gut!!!!


----------



## fishhawk (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich war Anfang der 1970er in Bosnien, auf eigene Faust,



Genau deshalb hast Du ja meinen Respekt. 

Wenn ich die Landesprache nicht beherrsche, mit meinen Fremdsprachenkenntnisen wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiterkomme und auch die Infrastruktur noch etwas ausbaufähig ist, greife ich persönlich lieber auf einen einheimischen Führer zurück. Ob der viel Ahnung vom Angeln hat, ist mir dann zweitrangig, solange er mir die nötige Angelerlaubnis und Betretungsrechte besorgt und mich ans oder aufs Wasser bringt.

In D ist Guiding wahrscheinlich noch ein undefinierter Begriff.
In B.C. z.B., gilt es bereits als "guiding" wenn man Angler gegen Entgelt ans Wasser bringt.

Dort brauchen die Guides allerdings auch ne Extra-Lizenz (mit Prüfung), z.T. sind die dann limtiert, wie bei uns Taxi-Lizenzen.  Die Anzahl der Rutentage pro Gewässer ist oft auch begrenzt, ebenso die maximal zulässige Anzahl "Clients" pro Guide und Tag. Ich hab mal auf ner fishing lodge gejobbt, da musste ich immer höllisch aufpassen, dass ich nur gedolmetscht und nicht geguidet habe. Da verstehen die Conservation Officers keinen Spaß.

Mein persönlicher Lieblingsfluss war dann allerdings einer, wo Guiding verboten war  .
Da hatte man selbst am Wochenende seine Ruhe. Wurde dann leider auch für "non-resident-aliens" gesperrt, seitdem hat sich das Kapitel B.C. für mich erledigt.

In D erscheint mir im Guiding-Business schon einger Wildwuchs zu existieren. Mit ein Grund, warum ich z.B. nicht mehr an die Bodden fahre.
Da fühlte ich mich zum Schluss schon irgenwie von Guides umringt, egal ob nun legal,  halblegal oder illegal. 

In Sachsen/Anhalt hats ja wegen Guiding-Aktivitäten auch schon gekracht.

Aber auch hier gehen die Meinungen sicher auseinander.


----------



## Brachsenfan (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Da ich bisher nicht viel im Ausland oder weiter entfernt von meinem Wohnort geangelt habe, hatte ich es bisher noch nicht nötig, einen Guide zu buchen.
Und in absehbarer Zeit seh ich da auch keine Zeit bzw. Notwendigkeit dafür.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Hallo,



> Die Angelerlaubnis bekam ich damals über das Hotel,



Hotel klingt für mich dann schon nach touristischer Grundstruktur und Fremdsprachenkenntnissen. Das gab es bei mir nicht. Trotzdem Respekt.

In NOR/SVE war ich damals auch nur mit Landkarte und Kompass unterwegs. Die Schilder "Fiskekort" und "Fiske forbudt" konnte ich auch entziffern und selbst beim Bauern klappte die Verständigung mit etwas Englisch und gutem Willen einwandfrei .

In Russland hätte ich mir DiY nicht zugetraut, da war ich ganz froh, dass ich nen "Guide" dabei hatte. Auch wenn der vom Angeln nicht viel Ahnung hatte und vom Fliegenfischen schon gar nicht. 

Aber der Begriff Guide und Guiding wird ja wie gesagt unterschiedlich ausgelegt. Ich würde da z.B. nen Dorschkutter auch einschließen. Der Kapitän bestimmt ja, wann, wo und wie lange gefischt wird. Deshalb hab ich auch nur eine Ausfahrt gemacht und dann nie wieder.

Heutzutage finden sich ja fast überall Dienstleister, die gegen Entgelt Angler zum Wasser bringen und /oder betreuen. 

Wenn es beim Fischereiberechtigten/Ausübungsberechtigten angemeldet und genehmigt wurde, ist m.E. auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden.

Wenn dann beim ungenehmigten "Wallerseminar" ne Razzia gemacht wird und alle Teilnehmer inkl. Seminarleiter mit lebenden Köderfischen erwischt werden, hält sich mein Mitleid aber Grenzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn dann beim ungenehmigten "Wallerseminar" ne Razzia gemacht wird und alle Teilnehmer inkl. Seminarleiter mit lebenden Köderfischen erwischt werden, hält sich mein Mitleid aber Grenzen.


Ich erinner mich - da hatten wir doch auch berichtet/diskutiert. 

Müsst ich mal raussuchen (falls Du den Link noch hast, nur her damit, sparste mir Arbeit  )


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Das von fishhawk angesprochene Wallerguiding hat hier mittlerweile schon einen kleinen "Legenden-Status", auch weil in der Lokalpresse einfrig darüber berichtet wurde. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her. 

Hier mal 2 Artikel:
https://www.onetz.de/weiden-in-der-...en-hoeren-lebende-aale-als-koeder-d18823.html

https://www.onetz.de/weiden-in-der-...rei-lebende-aale-locken-waller-an-d18841.html


----------



## thanatos (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Zählt Kutterangeln eigendlich dazu? )
> Wenn ja schätze ich das die Umfrage anders aussehen würde.



#d definitiv *nein*
     man macht es aus Ermangelung eines eigenen Kutters |supergri
 und was das Guiding in diesem Falle betrifft - ohne den 
 Käpt´n hätte ich wahrscheinlich  oftmals mehr gefangen - denn schon bei der Ausfahrt habe ich ( nein ich nenne nicht den Hafen)
 stets gewusst ob es eine Kaffeefahrt  oder ein erfolgreiches Fischen wird -


----------



## Oviwahn (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Ich nehme mir zwar nie selber einen Guide, nehme aber selber ab und an Leute mit. Entweder bezahlt oder unbezahlt.
Das läuft so: wenn ich Leute auf dem Wasser treffe und diese keine Erfolge verzeichnen, dann nehme ich sie einen Tag mit - kostenfrei.
Wenn jemand sich über das Ferienhaus nach einen Guide erkundigt, vermitteln meine Eltern ihn an mich. Sollte mal ein Tag dabei sein wo man nichts fängt, dann nehme ich sie noch einmal einen Tag mit und dann an gezielte Hotspots.
Nie Hotspots sofort, die müssen ja über paar Monate halten 

Allerdings stelle ich kaum Ausrüstung, also nur wenn es absolut nicht anders geht. Außer Köder, in den meisten Fällen sind die eigenen nicht wirklich geeignet.
Wer möchte kann aber noch lernen wie man mit der Baitcaster richtig wirft und Fliegenfischen kann man auch. Gerade für einen schlechten Tag eine gute Alternative.

Da ich aktuell nicht in der Gegend wohne kann ich das nicht als Beruf ausführen 
Aber ich siehe bald um *freu*


----------



## Tate (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Für Norwegen hatten wir 4x Guidingtouren. Um nichts kümmern einfach nur Urlaub. Der letzte Guide der für Angelreisen Hamburg arbeitet war aber ein total Versagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr schon mal einen Guide bezahlt??*

Bisher noch nie und habe das auch nicht vor.


----------

